# HELP. my car will not start after fill up my gas.



## nlbkwan (Oct 14, 2010)

i have automatic 06 jetta and lately(within last 2weeks) my jetta stalls after filling my tanks up.
it will start at first and my rpm goes down to 0 and shut off.
wtf?? so what i do lately is..
after filling my tanks up i push down on my accelrater to start the car with high rpm and before my rpm goes back down to 0 ill put in drive and push on gas.
and after this my car runs fine. turn on/off fine, everything is aightt.
can anyone help with my jetta being retard? please


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

Same gas station every time? Any CEL? A clogged fuel filter or a dying fuel pump would be the first things I'd check.


----------



## Quinny45 (Mar 26, 2009)

maybe too mutch gaz in the tank and the evap canister filter was full of gaz


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

don't ask me why but when my MAF was at its worst I had the exact same issue until I got to 3/4 of a tank


----------



## Rangod (Feb 11, 2010)

sounds like engine is flooding. two possible causes. topping up tank after auto shutoff has occured or the most likely cause the purge valve for evap system is stuck open. if valve is stuck open most likely you would have a CEL.


----------



## 1dot8t (Jul 30, 2004)

I believe there is a TSB about this issue. The purge valve fails and causes no start when filling up the tank. I believe the vapors make their way back to the engine and cause an over fueling issue.


----------



## U_started_it (Mar 24, 2008)

I started having the same problem a few days after my check engine light came on. I went to parts source and got a free scan and the code that came back was P2231 O2 Sensor signal circuit shorted to heater circuit B1S1. The light went out and I haven't fixed anything, but I haven't had a problem since.


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Had this same issue and had it fixed under warrenty. Had to do with the EVAP system relay and one of the valves getting stuck. Would try to start and it would putter and stall and would only finally start on the 3 or 4th try. Hope this helps


----------

